# 3 Harris Bipods 4 Sale



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD, SOLD , SOLD I have 3 Harris Bipods for sale. If you have looked at the Harris products you know you're looking at quality. One 6 -9 inch Benchrest and two 9 - 12 inch. The Benchrest I want $60.00. The two 9 inchers I'll take $50 each. Great condition on all of them. They all work as new. Please call if interested. 801-931-8029 or text the same number. I'll try and post some pics. Oh my they went in upside down. LOL.


----------



## rsltid13 (Jul 27, 2016)

Can't tell from the pics are these the swivel model


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

No Sir. They are not.


----------

